# Best "type" of boots for mainly riding glades and freeriding?



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

This is just my person opinion
Stiffness: something from just above medium to super stiff. quick response if trees or sketchy varying conditions/terrain is important to me.

Brand: whatever fits comfortably. I have a pair of 12/13 burton drivers right now. I love them. they are stiff but not like ski boot stiff.

How to buy: can't beat trying them on at a shop. I once tried buying used from craigslist. that was a mistake, they were only ten dollars but ouch! I also tried buying online. Again, steep discount but not comfortable. If you have to order online, do what someone on this forum suggested recently in another thread, order a few pairs from different brands. you can keep the pair that fits best and return the rest.

Lacing: there are many different types but it is a good idea to get a boot that allows you to adjust the upper and lower sections seperately.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

There is so much about buying boots that comes down to the individual person. FWIW I LOVE 32 boots - haven't found anything that beats their dual boa boots. But what works for me might not work for you. Trying them on at the store is the best advice anyone can give you - or at least picking out a few pairs and sending back the ones you don't want. What kind of riding you do can influence the flex of the boot, but some of that comes down to preference as well. Lacing is all preference, though like I said - dual boa is the bee knees.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are buying online it's trial and error, basically. Buy a few sizes and try them on, return the ones that are too big and too small. I like dual boa's that are separate that don't share a common location. Many dual boa's share at the ankle. I also have wide feet so for me DC Judges fit my feet pretty good but everyone is different.

Stiffness depends on what you doing.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll just say that IMO the 'best' type of boots (all other factors being equal and you aren't buying the lowest of the lowest price/quality) will be the ones that fit you the best. 

Boots should be the one piece of equipment that you don't 'scrimp' on and that you do the most research on (eg. try as many pairs as you need to in person to find the ones that fit the best). 

No other piece of equipment will have as big an impact (positive and negative) to your overall riding experience IMO (assuming that all of your other gear is in reasonable operating condition).

This said, I've ridden 32's for about 15 years now (at least it seems that long anyway) without so much as a broken lace (no, I'm not exaggerating). That said, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a Burton/Ride/K2/(insert any other reputable brand) to another rider as long as the fit is correct.

Go to your local shop, try on as many pairs as you can, and if necessary buy online afterwards. Most (somewhat of a generalization here mind you) brands will have similar fit patterns so if you find a model you like but it is maybe last year's but it fits - go ahead and buy this year's online - it will likely have a similar fit and you'll be fine. 

Remember, many people can have the same height/weight (or close to it) but it is unlikely that anyone else will have the same exact foot shape and arch pattern as you do, therefore trying on is an absolute MUST before buying IMO.

As for your other question, I personally prefer a medium-stiff boot flex for freeriding myself but to each their own as the saying goes. Remember, you can make a stiff boot more forgiving by lacing it looser, but you can't do the reverse very well if you buy too soft. 

Good luck and enjoy your new boots whatever you choose.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

With all due repeat to Boa and their users, give me traditional laces all day everyday. Sure, Boa may be quicker, but you only put your boots on once a day. What's a minute or two first thing in the morning really gonna matter? Plus, Boas often loosen up during the course of the day requiring adjustment during the day.

But, the main reason I prefer traditional laces is the reliability. Break a Boa and you're heading to shops at the mountain to try to get them fixed to get back on the hill. Break a traditional lace and you can granny knot that thing together and worry about it later.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> With all due repeat to Boa and their users, give me traditional laces all day everyday. Sure, Boa may be quicker, but you only put your boots on once a day. What's a minute or two first thing in the morning really gonna matter? Plus, Boas often loosen up during the course of the day requiring adjustment during the day.
> 
> But, the main reason I prefer traditional laces is the reliability. Break a Boa and you're heading to shops at the mountain to try to get them fixed to get back on the hill. Break a traditional lace and you can granny knot that thing together and worry about it later.


Those are great points - but I do my laces up a few times a day. If I break for a meal, i loosen my laces for comfort. Not that traditional laces take that much longer to tighten up than boas...but I've also never had a problem boa laces becoming loose over the course of the day. If I ever do feel the need to adjust, it's often just a quick turn of the dial. in my experience, I've found easier to get boas the way i want over traditional and even fast track lacing - fast track can also take some time if you're adjusting on the slopes (gotta take the gloves/mitts off to open the tab, which is nit-picky but influenced my decision). Still it's always great to get different opinions and I know there are other riders here who also prefer traditional laces. I haven't had a boa cord break yet, and hoping it stays that way because that is a pain in the ass when you're on the mountain.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

radiomuse210 said:


> I haven't had a boa cord break yet, and hoping it stays that way because that is a pain in the ass when you're on the mountain.


It's a PITA regardless of where it happens. When I used to work in a shop, we DREADED it when people came in with a busted BOA system.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Had a dude come into the service shop on the hill once with a busted boa and the boot still stuck on his foot. Was pretty funny actually. Poor dude. The cables were too tight it was almost impossible to loosen them to wedge something between them while we tried to cut them. Those cables are strong as fuck too. Eventually we ended up cutting him free and sent him down into town where he got a replacement boa and cable from the local board store. Poor dude missed 30cm day because of it


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I am with this guy. I thought BOAs were sexy black magic for a season. Omg...so so easy! I can loosen em on the lift or in the WC. Sure. All true. But there's a price. The knobs get loose and you may have to stop and give em a half turn on the way down. Or you want to get just a couple mm slack in the bottom most lace over the toe box? Nope. You got constant tightness all the way through and that's just how its going to be. Not to mention you always have to carry your back up lace boots anyway. Because of that BOA cable goes...so does a large chunk of your $75 lift ticket. I curse you BOA you sexy siren you. But I'm going back home to my first love. 


linvillegorge said:


> With all due repeat to Boa and their users, give me traditional laces all day everyday. Sure, Boa may be quicker, but you only put your boots on once a day. What's a minute or two first thing in the morning really gonna matter? Plus, Boas often loosen up during the course of the day requiring adjustment during the day.
> 
> But, the main reason I prefer traditional laces is the reliability. Break a Boa and you're heading to shops at the mountain to try to get them fixed to get back on the hill. Break a traditional lace and you can granny knot that thing together and worry about it later.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you'll definitely want a medium stiff - stiff boot. i highly suggest going to the store and try them on first. i'd also suggest to bring one of your bindings with you to make sure the boot fits into the binding. as for brands, i really like 32 boots. very comfortable. but i do not use 32 boots though because they are too wide for my bindings. so i have a pair of rome boots that i wear which are also really comfortable and well made boots in my opinion.


----------

